# How often should you bathe your tiel?



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

There are a few options all over the net. Everyday, 2-3 days a week and once a week. I was wondering how often you guys give your tiels a bath.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends. When I was showing birds, it was common to give them daily showers. Once a week is usually the recommendation. I have found that they will avoid the bath if they don't feel they need one.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I try once a week.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I give Snickers and Cinnamon a bath once a week they get misted.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I try for once a week. They have their own bath attached to their cage so if they feel they need more, they have that.


----------



## Valiantshady (May 21, 2012)

guys can you also mention all the ways on how to bath the cockatiels, because my cockatiels are new and they haven't yet trusted me, i think i ned to know more about bathing them..

can i use a spray bottle and spray them from outside the cage or that would be freaky for them?
give me all the information about bathing them please and thanks!


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Just wasn't really sure. I'll do once a week. I gave him his first misting bath 2 days ago and he actually seemed to like it. He even opened up his wings for me. I was surprised, but very happy.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Valiantshady said:


> guys can you also mention all the ways on how to bath the cockatiels, because my cockatiels are new and they haven't yet trusted me, i think i ned to know more about bathing them..
> 
> can i use a spray bottle and spray them from outside the cage or that would be freaky for them?
> give me all the information about bathing them please and thanks!


You can do this if you want. 

My cockatiels do NOT like mist baths. They hate them. But you're cockatiels might love them!

My male cockatiel likes to sit on my shoulder in the actual shower and take a bath. 

My female and I are still not on agreement with how to bathe her. LOL.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our two males,William and Syd only have a bath when they feel they need one.What we do- when were both at home , around noon and the weather is nice,one of us get in the shower and the other holds the birds outside the shower cubicle,leaving the door panel open.If they feel like having a shower ,they instantly get in our hands or shoulder , start spreading their wings and enjoying the tepid water.Sometimes,they will hear the water running and instantly fly on top of the shower panel,waiting for me or my husband to pick them up and start their bath.That shows you that there s no need to do anything.Cockatiels do know when they need a bath and are quite smart to let you know when is the right time for it.Enjoy ! X x


----------

